# Information needed



## Chad (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's a '52 Hornet? Serial #C34763
Any information will be helpful TY.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 21, 2017)

DX


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 21, 2017)

Serial puts it at either '52 or '57, but it's not a '57. My guess is a D-13 Equipped Standard, not shown exactly in the catalog, but the D-12 is close, minus the headlight.
 It's not a DX, it has a straight middle bar. 
Terrific bike!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2017)

where was the serial #?


----------



## Chad (Nov 21, 2017)

bricycle said:


> where was the serial #?



Serial # C34763


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2017)

Chad said:


> Serial # C34763



thanks, but not what, but WHERE was the serial # found? BB (bottom of crank housing (up to 1952 yr), or (left rear drop-out? 1953 on till was put on fork tube).
Schwinn in their infinite wisdom used some serial # ranges more than once. sigh...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/


----------



## Chad (Nov 21, 2017)

bricycle said:


> thanks, but not what, but WHERE was the serial # found? BB (bottom of crank housing (up to 1952 yr), or (left rear drop-out? 1953 on till was put on fork tube).
> Schwinn in their infinite wisdom used some serial # ranges more than once. sigh...



Serial # is located on the left rear drop out


----------



## jkent (Nov 21, 2017)

1957 if on the rear drop out.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2017)

^ what JK said ^


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't think that there was a name designated for this one. The catalogs call it a Men's Standard D-12


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 21, 2017)

Interesting. More elements of the bike indicate '52 rather than '57.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2017)

C34763  05/22 thru 05/29/1952. Number stamped on left drop out.
*What's the tire size? 26 x 2.125? Are the rims marked S-2?????*

By 1957 pretty much all the Schwinns had a model name on the guards and there were only two balloon bikes for 57, the Phantom and the Wasp. The 1" pitch chain was obsolete in 1957. If this bike is a 57, which I really doubt, it would be a middleweight. With the info and that one picture I'd say it's a 1952 D-12 even though it has a light that could have been very easily added.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> C34763  05/22 thru 05/29/1952. Number stamped on left drop out.
> *What's the tire size? 26 x 2.125? Are the rims marked S-2?????*
> 
> By 1957 pretty much all the Schwinns had a model name on the guards and there were only two balloon bikes for 57, the Phantom and the Wasp. The 1" pitch chain was obsolete in 1957. If this bike is a 57, which I really doubt, it would be a middleweight. With the info and that one picture I'd say it's a 1952 D-12 even though it has a light that could have been very easily added.




I'm with you on all of that. Schwinn switched the serial location in '52 so it gets iffy in that year. Look at the catalog from '52, there was also the D-13 for $2 more (although there isn't an illustration). I'm guessing that's where the headlight shows up.


----------



## Chad (Nov 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> C34763  05/22 thru 05/29/1952. Number stamped on left drop out.
> *What's the tire size? 26 x 2.125? Are the rims marked S-2?????*
> 
> By 1957 pretty much all the Schwinns had a model name on the guards and there were only two balloon bikes for 57, the Phantom and the Wasp. The 1" pitch chain was obsolete in 1957. If this bike is a 57, which I really doubt, it would be a middleweight. With the info and that one picture I'd say it's a 1952 D-12 even though it has a light that could have been very easily added.



Yep... Tire size is 26 x 2.125 and the rims are stamped S-2 Thank you for the good info


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chad said:


> Yep... Tire size is 26 x 2.125 and the rims are stamped S-2 Thank you for the good info




You're welcome. Here's a little kicker in figuring out the year on your Schwinn since that SN was used 3 different post war years and possibly in late 1946 to 1947 but stamped on the BB. Your serial number was used in 1953 along with 52 and 57. Date was 10/23-10/30/1953.
The reason the year 1953 can be eliminated is the D-12 standard (unequipped) was named the Meteor and the frame went from a straight bar to a cantilever frame. An no light on that one either. Then in 1954 the model D-12 transformed into the Wasp.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2017)

Trfindley's shows a picture of a '52 D-13. It has the light on the fender And it's also shown with truss rods.  I'm going with a D-13 as equipped from the factory.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html

The '52 Hornet had a Rocket Ray lamp, 9 hole rack, tank, and the Phantom styled chain guard.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rivnut said:


> Trfindley's shows a picture of a '52 D-13. It has the light on the fender And it's also shown with truss rods.  I'm going with a D-13 as equipped from the factory.
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html
> 
> The '52 Hornet had a Rocket Ray lamp, 9 hole rack, tank, and the Phantom styled chain guard.




The D-13 has a curved bottom tube and the OP's bike is a straight bar. So it's got to be a D-12 with additions. Schwinn very well could have built the bike that way but it's still a D-12 dressed up as a D-13


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The D-13 has a curved bottom tube and the OP's bike is a straight bar. So it's got to be a D-12 with additions. Schwinn very well could have built the bike that way but it's still a D-12 dressed up as a D-13




Am I confused?  I'm looking at the black bike hanging and it has a curved bottom tube as do the pictures in the catalogs.  Are you looking at a different bike?

Ed


----------



## spoker (Jan 5, 2018)

57 would be a canti middle weigh


----------



## spoker (Jan 5, 2018)

spoker said:


> 57 would be a canti middle weighView attachment 733973


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2018)

Quote:
Am I confused? I'm looking at the black bike hanging and it has a curved bottom tube as do the pictures in the catalogs. Are you looking at a different bike?



The OP's bike is a straight bar frame, the lower top tube, not the down tube. It's a D-12 model and it's the same frame as the Hornet, not like the earlier DX frame as the D-13.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 5, 2018)

Now that you've pointed it out, I can see the difference; thanks.  From what I can see in the catalog, the D-13 is the only model that has the curved lower top tube.  For some reason that doesn't seem economically feasible.  Is that a hold over from an earlier model?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> Now that you've pointed it out, I can see the difference; thanks.  From what I can see in the catalog, the D-13 is the only model that has the curved lower top tube.  For some reason that doesn't seem economically feasible.  Is that a hold over from an earlier model?




Yes it was and the models were called the DX for short. It was a pre war frame style. The D-13 was the equipped standard model and the D-12 was the unequipped standard. In 53 these models got a name, the Leader and Meteor and the frame design changed to a cantilever. Then the 53 Spitfire used the DX style curved bar frame. Like I said previously, the OP's bike very well could have been a factory D-12 Equipped Standard.


----------

